

Show HN: Prescreen candidates using timed interview pages - combiclickwise
http://fastcandidate.com/csoon.php

======
kidmenot
Maybe it's just me, but I would prefer if clicking on "Pricing" brought me to
a _page_ that says "Coming soon", rather than an _alert_.

Also, clicking on the logo at the top left results in a 404.

~~~
combiclickwise
Thanks. point taken. Will correct that

